# 6x2x2?



## mike97 (Apr 17, 2013)

ive just bought a 6x2x2 how long would this last roughly? for a baby (possibly blue)


----------



## anelk002 (Apr 17, 2013)

Honestly blues are the smallest So I feel that may be big enough for an adult. Only concern I would have would be depth and height. 2' is not that deep but it should it a good while.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 17, 2013)

Blues have the same size potential as all the others and a 6x2x2 won't last for any adult tegu. I'd say it's too small even for a Columbian. 6x3x3 minimum for a Columbian and I really recommend 8 feet for the other species, Blues included.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 17, 2013)

anelk002 said:


> Honestly blues are the smallest So I feel that may be big enough for an adult. Only concern I would have would be depth and height. 2' is not that deep but it should it a good while.


Tell me where you heard blues were the smallest? They generally grow to 4ft. My male blue Sobek grew to nearly 4.5ft and I've seen specimens that are closer to 5ft if not 5ft flat. Please elaborate.


----------



## anelk002 (Apr 17, 2013)

I can't say from my own experience I've only had b&w but it's what I've read when I was choosing between a blue or b&w. Here are a few web pages for example that says it. http://drakotegu.tripod.com/id3.htm and http://captivebredcreations.com/bluetegu.html. I do know just like all other tegus size does vary greatly from each individual.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 18, 2013)

First link doesn't work, second link is Wil, a great breeder's page. I personally know of a blue that the owner says is 57 inches and another that is close to that size at maybe 54. I think both people are members of this forum. I have seen several blues over 4 feet too. Either way, 6x2x2 is too small for any species of tegu. A 6x3x3 could work for a Columbian but I think even a small female Argentine would be a stretch.


----------



## mike97 (Apr 18, 2013)

its not for forever anyway, just for a few months or so untill september!


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 18, 2013)

Then you should be alright!


----------



## mike97 (Apr 18, 2013)

it should be fine until he/she is 2.5-3ft right? but in September ill get a new one. only asking about the size because im looking at getting a slightly grown on one


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah but anything over 3 feet and I'd say it could begin to be a bit inhumane. You're getting a baby right?


----------



## mike97 (Apr 18, 2013)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Yeah but anything over 3 feet and I'd say it could begin to be a bit inhumane. You're getting a baby right?


probably but im just asking to be sure! and i know it would be!


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice, what species are you leaning towards right now?


----------



## mike97 (Apr 18, 2013)

im looking at blues from chris smith but if i get offered one then i might take it


----------

